# MM Jukebox: Analoges Kopieren geht nicht



## Hellie (15. Februar 2005)

Ich habe mit der Neuinstallation von Windows u.a. Musicmatch Jukebox in einer neueren Version (9 durch Aktualisierung einer Version aus einer PC-Zeitschrift) aufgespielt. Nun war ich sehr froh, als ich bemerkte, dass ich auch analoge Kopien anfertigen kann, was ja juristisch gesehen nicht strafbar ist (soweit ich weiß). Habe dann meine CDs alle "überspielt" und als ich das erste mal eine mp3 anhören wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass es still bleibt  Es scheint also die gesamte eines Liedes durch Stille aufzuzeichnen. Warum? Wo kann ich das einstellen? Oder ist das nur "Atrappe" und ich muss aufrüsten auf MM Jukebox "plus" oder wie das heißt?

Und noch eine Frage: die CDs, die mir wichtig sind, sind größtenteils OHNE Kopierschutz (enhanced CDs gelten doch nicht als kopiergeschützt, oder?). Darf ich mir davon auch digitale Kopien anfertigen? 

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir meine Fragen beantworten könntet.

lg Hellie


----------



## StrangeBeatz (16. Februar 2005)

Wie hast du deine CDs denn analog kopiert? und welche Hardware war mit einbezogen?


----------



## Hellie (16. Februar 2005)

In den Recorder-Einstellungen von Musicmatch Jukebox kann man auswählen, ob man die CDs rippen will (digital halt) oder ob man analog aufnehmen will. Ich schätze mal, analog bedeutet bei dem Programm, dass es die  Songs einfach "spielt" und direkt wieder abfängt. Beteiligte Hardware wäre dementsprechend mein OnBoard-Sound (finde im Moment leider keine genaue Typenbezeichnung, sorry). 

lg Hellie


----------



## StrangeBeatz (16. Februar 2005)

Wie lustig....
 Ich hab mir die Free Version auch eben gezogen und hab das gleiche Problem mit diesem "analogen" Kopieren..
 Seeeltsam...


----------



## Hellie (16. Februar 2005)

Tja.. hab inzwischen noch mal den Code eingegeben, mit der ich damals meine Version registriert hatte (durch das Update war das irgendwie wieder weg), hab also wieder Jukebox Plus, und es geht immer noch nicht. 
Werde morgen mal schauen, ob ich irgendwie auf anderen Sound umstellen kann (von 5.1 auf 2.1), ob es dann geht, aber ich glaub eher nicht.
Und ich kann nicht erstmal die nicht geschützten CDs überspielen (digital)?

lg Hellie


----------

